# What is Celibacy



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

What is Celibacy

Celibacy can be a choice in life, or a

condition imposed by circumstances. 



While attending a Marriage Weekend, 
Bob and his wife, Susan, listened to the instructor declare, 
'It is essential that husbands and wives know 
the things that are important to each other.' 



He then addressed the men, 
'Can you name and describe your wife's favourite flower?'



Bob leaned over, touched Susan’s arm gently, and whispered

"Homepride, isn't it ?"



And thus began Bob’s life of celibacy ......


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

I dunno you'd better ask my wife :!: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Good one, made us both chuckle :lol: :lol: 




Thanks 

Andy


----------

